# Build A Bear Hedgehog!



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So inspired by the posting about the squishable hedgehog I looked up on build a bear (cause I'm a build a bear addict. -ninja-)
Anyway omg they have one!
I don't know if it's new or I just missed it all this time but still cool!
http://www.buildabear.com/shopping/sear ... tid=520813
It doesn't really really look like one but I know I personally love build a bear so this is exciting to me and I hope someone else would think so too. Haha


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

my reaction to this was litereally 
:shock: :shock: whaaaaaaaat?? must haaaaave!! :lol: 
I love build a bear too (i'll admit it! i'm 22! I love build a bear!)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I saw that a while ago and have been trying to locate a build a bear but there doesn't seem to be any near me.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

When I click the link the build-a-bear website says no results found  Is the hedgehog bear no longer availlable?


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Its still there the link just dosnt work. 

http://www.buildabear.com/shopping/prod ... eMode=true


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Nancy said:


> I saw that a while ago and have been trying to locate a build a bear but there doesn't seem to be any near me.


Order online  though half the fun is going to the store :/ well next time you take a trip check for near by build a bears xP

Dexter: lol I'm 18 and so do I xP woooo bear power!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that a while ago and have been trying to locate a build a bear but there doesn't seem to be any near me.
> ...


we should go build hedgehogs together


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

That's one of the reasons I went to Build-a-Bear not that long ago. Fair warning: they don't have the hedgie in Boston, Mass.
And I'm eighteen, too, but I think Build-a-Bear is sooooo fun! There are some things you just don't get too old for!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

DexterTheHog said:


> ShutUpAndSmile said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy said:
> ...


Haha yeah!  
I think everyone in NY should try and do a get together. It'd be so fun. <3 I saw the forum for it but no posted anything else for it ;-;

Project: Eeek I hope they're not an online only kinda thing :/ -will call my build a bear later-


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

gutted you cant get them in england


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll have to get this! It's so cute.
I'm a build-a-bear addict myself! :mrgreen: 

We have a build-a-bear in my local mall so I go there all the time.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

If anyone gets one they have to take a pic with it and their hedgehog. xD lol Thats the new rule. Lmao


----------

